# [UPDATE] - My Red Oscar



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

This is his buddy..










Both, happy at the fish tank


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

he's a beaut! How big is he?


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

about 8,5 inches..


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

That's a nice looking fish!


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

dielikemoviestars said:


> That's a nice looking fish!


Thank you!

Here's a video of the beast eating a Zophobas sp. Larva today


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

Ha! That's cool, loved to feed mine all sorts of bugs, large beetles were the best, all the crunching and bits coming out of the gills!

Thanks for the vid.


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Very Beautiful Oscar! Is he chasing his reflection yet? I remember when my Tiger Oscar used to do that hours on end. It kind of sucked cause I had sand in my tank much like you and he stirred it up so bad it got sucked in the filter intakes and ruined one of my AC 110's. But he has passed since then and I replaced him with a Albino and went back to gravel for the substrate. I wish you all the best of luck with your very colorful and amazing fish! :thumb:


----------



## Bo_Diggity88 (Dec 13, 2010)

i almost peed myself lauging so hard at how small his buddy is compared to him XD


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous O, I'm surprised he hasn't tried to make a snack out of his "buddy" 

I feel as though Oscars make "buddies" out of tankmates to gain their trust just long enough until the Oscar gets big enough to eat them. Then they get hungry... :lol:


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

Dj823cichild said:


> Very Beautiful Oscar! Is he chasing his reflection yet? I remember when my Tiger Oscar used to do that hours on end. It kind of sucked cause I had sand in my tank much like you and he stirred it up so bad it got sucked in the filter intakes and ruined one of my AC 110's. But he has passed since then and I replaced him with a Albino and went back to gravel for the substrate. I wish you all the best of luck with your very colorful and amazing fish! :thumb:


Well, mine does almost the same, but my EHEIM 2215 holds the particles of sand in the bottom before it reaches the top of the canister, so its ok!



Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> Absolutely gorgeous O, I'm surprised he hasn't tried to make a snack out of his "buddy"
> 
> I feel as though Oscars make "buddies" out of tankmates to gain their trust just long enough until the Oscar gets big enough to eat them. Then they get hungry... :lol:


The Silver Dollar is about 1/3 of his body size, will never fit into his mouth and silver dollars are super fast, the Oscar chases him in the tank sometimes, but the worst that happens are some scratches on the silver dollar.. they live quite nicely together since july!  Every time i go feed the Oscar, the silver dollar gets very close to get the rests of food the Oscar spits when is chewing his Hikari Bio-Gold Pellets..


----------



## IAN1077 (Dec 13, 2011)

nice


----------



## purita (Jan 19, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

small Update


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Jealous.... What size tank is that? Looks like a 65 (us gallons), but either way he's a really healthy lookin O


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> Jealous.... What size tank is that? Looks like a 65 (us gallons), but either way he's a really healthy lookin O


Thank you, he is in a 55 gallon and secret is a variety of food i give to him, Superworms full of Zoe's and Complex C vitamins and Hikari Bio-Gold + Lots of water changes and not overstocking tank


----------



## hauntingurcoma (Dec 19, 2011)

very nice!


----------

